# Ever opt to buy make up over something else?



## Onederland (Mar 13, 2005)

Hmmm im thinking about getting this one top. Or some more 2 paints, and an eye shadow.

Have you guys ever opted to buy a cosmetic over clothes?

Hmmm decisions decisions.


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 13, 2005)

oh yes. food. bills.


----------



## charms23 (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_Hmmm im thinking about getting this one top. Or some more 2 paints, and an eye shadow.

Have you guys ever opted to buy a cosmetic over clothes?

Hmmm decisions decisions._

 
Yes, I once returned a purse so I could get MAC. I definitely suggest getting the makeup instead - you could play around with the makeup more than the top


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 13, 2005)

I do it all the time...Bills sometimes wait to get paid so I can get a new item that just came out...or something I was lemming for a long time..Id rather buy makeup then eat...lol


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Mar 13, 2005)

I am not that into clothes. I just buy what I need, and don't really keep up with the trends so that frees up some money. I'm a sucker for shoes and handbags, but I often think about those purchases. Makeup is always on impluse. I don't have bills/rent/car payments, though.


----------



## sara13 (Mar 13, 2005)

Makeup is definitely my vice.  I work from home and so I don't feel like I need a lot of clothes, and I just don't really like carrying a purse so that's out as well.  Plus my feet are kind of "problem feet" so shopping for shoes is a pain.  I guess makeup is just the easiest thing for me to buy.  I also buy a lot of books, but it's harder for me to feel guilty about that.


----------



## Elorien (Mar 13, 2005)

Sara13- same here, I have trouble finding shoes and clothes that fit, and I love buying makeup because it's easier. Especially to cheer myself up after a failed shoe/clothes shopping trip.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 14, 2005)

i just did that right now...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i WAS going to buy groceries today, but spent the money on MAC stuff online.. "  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hi i'm june, and i'm a mac addict: HI JUNE!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elorien* 
_Sara13- same here, I have trouble finding shoes and clothes that fit, and I love buying makeup because it's easier. Especially to cheer myself up after a failed shoe/clothes shopping trip._

 
God do I know that feeling...I have like the smallest feet on earth, my 7 year old and I wear only one size different shoe....Im 31 and I still wear size 5 kids sneakers...my hands are equally as small, if I dont have nails I look like I have "chucky hands" <~ that was my nickname in highschool...one of them at least. My hands are so small, most guys can completely wrap my hand in their fist. Makeup I cant go wrong with. The good part about it is my shoes are always cheaper...


----------



## Sanne (Mar 14, 2005)

Quote:

  I have like the smallest feet on earth, my 7 year old and I wear only one size different shoe....  
 
mine are huge! wanna have a piece of mine?


----------



## blepharisma (Mar 14, 2005)

i wouldn't opt for makeup instead of food -- if there's one thing i love more than makeup, it's good food...

but i would opt for makeup over new clothes any day


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 14, 2005)

I would like to buy shoes instead of My makeup. But I think my makeup is easier than the shoes. Thanks


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_ Quote:

  I have like the smallest feet on earth, my 7 year old and I wear only one size different shoe....  
 
mine are huge! wanna have a piece of mine?_

 
Lol sure!! in European sizes I wear a 37 I have no idea what that measurement is in but thats what it says lol...Sure Ill take some of yours!


----------



## missunderstood (Mar 14, 2005)

I went shopping for purses but ending up only buying one, and spending the rest at MAC.


----------



## MACreation (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm an 8 1/2 and 41 in european.....who knows...lol


----------



## elan (Mar 15, 2005)

Hah, I always do that.  I'll need to replace something that broke (for example, my soundcard), and I'll pass to buy makeup.  I haven't had a soundcard for over a year!  But I have some lovely MAC.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 
_I'm an 8 1/2 and 41 in european.....who knows...lol_

 
I'm a 42 in europe sizes, and my feet are weird, they don't fit onto any lean shoe, or any PRETTY shoe w/ a heel...I only have 2 pairs of sneakers and 1 pair of army boots(got it from a boy who was allmost 6 feet tall, with the same shoesize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), and in the summer I usually wear flipflops


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 16, 2005)

ive just started doing this..i am a clothes and makeup addict so usualy when i got shopping i save some money in the end to buy me some mac stuff hehe


----------



## Luxy (Mar 19, 2005)

Just the other day I opted to buy Mac e/s over food. lol


----------



## banana (Apr 4, 2005)

booze, weed... but I guess that's a good thing


----------



## lenjhn (Apr 8, 2005)

Sometimes my husband pays bills in full instead of going in half with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Since he just hands over his checkbook for me to make out bills, he has no clue!  I usually try to pay the next month's bills myself though, to balance it out.  That is, if another color story isn't already out by then!


----------



## luxette (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll save up for a nice, expensive pair of jeans or a designer handbag and then just cave because all the good stores are in the same mall as the MAC freestanding store. How can I walk past such a glorious place without going in and buying things?


----------



## Shawna (Apr 13, 2005)

definitely makeup over food............keeps me thin though


----------



## Oonie (Apr 15, 2005)

I just like to shop. Make-up, bath products, perfume, clothes, shoes, magazines, CDs...food is always last on the list.


----------

